# Pastors; First Sermon Series



## T. E. Rickard (Oct 3, 2018)

Pastors,

What was the first sermon series you preached when you began full-time ministry? What would you preach now if you could do it again?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 3, 2018)

I began at the beginning with Primeval History (Genesis 1-11) and then continued on from there.
Everything stems from that in human history: creation, mankind, covenant, sin, apostasy, fall, redemption, _etc_.

I would do that again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 3, 2018)

I began with the NT and thusly, Matthew's gospel.

I would do the same.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 4, 2018)

I began with Galatians. I wanted to start my ministry with an emphasis on the gospel and justification by faith.


----------



## hammondjones (Oct 4, 2018)

Not a pastor, but can't help but mention that my prior pastor started with Galatians, and my current pastor started with Genesis at night and Matthew in the morning.


----------

